# injection of lumbar stabilization hardware



## tadavis (May 21, 2009)

Hi
can anyone help me code this procedure?  Injection of lumbar stabilization hardware with fluoroscopic guidance for diagnostic and therapeutic purposes

thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 21, 2009)

I'm not sure if I'm following the question.  It sorta sounds like a myelogram     (62284); however, I'm not certain if I'm understanding the question.  Is there anyway you can elaborate on the procedure just a little more?


----------



## tadavis (May 21, 2009)

fluoroscopy used to guide the tip of a 22-gauge needle to the S1 screw on the rt at its connection with the intravertebral bar.  Pt status post L5-S1 fusion.  Possible irritation secondary to the hardware.--Plan for hardware inj under fluoroscopy as both dx and therap modality


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 21, 2009)

Maybe this will help.  There is still some gray area in my mind (no pun intended).......

Since CSF isn't mentioned I'm not inclined to go with 62272.  Maybe 62311...

http://www.acr.org/Hidden/Economics...nosticandTherapeuticSpinalProceduresDoc6.aspx


----------



## tadavis (May 21, 2009)

He has a spine infusion pump if that helps


----------



## coderguy1939 (May 21, 2009)

If this is for pain management for spinal hardware, Anesthesia & Pain Management Coding Alert, 2008, Vol. 10, Number 11, recommends that 22899 or 64999 should be used unless otherwise indicated by the carrier.


----------



## tadavis (May 21, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE INFO--CAN YOU SEND ME THAT CODING ALERT VIA EMAIL tdavislpmd@bellsouth.net or fax 502-363-4158--I will greatly appreciate it


----------



## karencollins (May 22, 2009)

*Can you also send that copy to me....*

kcollinscpc@bellsouth.net


----------



## tadavis (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------

